# Crustacians For Community Tank



## rjordan393 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hello,
Are there any crustacians safe for a community tank with plants that do not breed like rabbits?
I am interested in placing about two in my 75 gallon. Can their sex be easily determined?


----------



## thesawguy (Oct 27, 2012)

Amano shrimp won't reproduce and will help with some algae. Dwarf crayfish (CPO) are cool, but you need hiding places or just get one, and they might grab onto slower flowy finned fish.


----------



## rjordan393 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks,
I'll check with the local fish store for them.


----------



## Bruce_S (Jun 11, 2012)

Bamboo shrimp, a fan shrimp, also don't breed in full freshwater - gender is easy, as the male has heavy first legs. They feed on suspended matter / plankton, but can scrounge uneaten bits out of the gravel if they must. They'll station themselves in the flow of your filter and sift little drifting bits of ... whatever.

~Bruce


----------



## rjordan393 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks,
My concern now is that I have a female krib in my 75 gallon and it lost its mate two weeks ago. It happened about the time the fry were hatched. The krib has been chasing any fish that comes too close to the fry. The fry are now about 3/8 long and I removed seven of them to another tank. I'll check today to see if I got them all. There must have been more then twenty when they hatched. Some must have got caught in a power head or eaten by the other fish. So I might have to wait another week for her to settle down before I introduce a shrimp. The lfs had three bamboo shrimp that appear fully grown. They are about 2-1/2 inches long.


----------



## Dr_Hoatzin (Aug 29, 2011)

Most of your ghost/glass/feeder shrimp will not successfully reproduce in freshwater. And they'll be easier to replace if/when your krib starts munching on them.


----------



## rjordan393 (Nov 23, 2012)

I purchased two Bamboo shrimp and my female krib got curious and pecked at one of them twice and has not bother them since. I got four 1/2 shell coconuts that the shrimp can use to hide in when they decide to molt. I noticed a shrimp inside one of them yesterday.


----------

